# Exmark Zero Turn Snow Blower



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

I understand that RAD makes a Exmark Zero Turn Snow Blower attachment. Has anyone had any experience with it,the cost and how does it work? I have smaller blowers for the back of the truck but I am thinking for large longer areas where it would be worth trailering one in.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I cant amagine a lazer having to much traaction in a snowy or icy conditions.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Actually a lazer has surprisingly good traction on ice. I imagine it's due to the weight of the engine over the drive wheels, plus the operator's weight is almost over the wheels.

I have a very steep, long driveway. It's a rutted two wheel track drive. You can't plow it clean. The snow fills in the ruts, than packs to ice. Plus The area's between and to the sides of the ruts are packed ice.

My wife and I have been sledding down the driveway on those little plastic saucers. Kind of like a luge run. Total blast. Anyways I got tired of walking back up the drive, so I fired up the Lazer, didn't expect it to climb the driveway. Especially not pulling a person on a sled back up. But it climbs right up. And I weigh 200 lbs.

Almost forgot, the Lazer has the factory turf tires on it. They get great traction. I have no experience with a blade or a blower on a ZTR. So no idea how they would work. But just driving around on ice they work great. Even climbing steep grades.

ps: Neither of my 4x4 trucks will make it up the driveway without a run. Just to give an idea of the steepness, and lack of traction due to the ice.

[Edited by jason2 on 01-12-2001 at 11:15 PM]


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Jason,
Thanks for the info. Got some info on the attachments from RAD out of Canada for the Exmark. Prices are a bit steep however will think about it for next year.Heck the mower is just sitting there in the winter might as well find a way to use it more if it will make some money. Would be a heck of a lot easier to ride than manhandle a two stage blower and they also have a broom attachment,blade and a enclosure to keep warm. You can also get chains and wheel weights for them if needed.


----------



## mountainviewland (Apr 16, 2000)

Do they have a website or could you post the phone number
Thanks


----------



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

Heres a link to RAD. http://www.radinter.com/
My Grasshopper ZTR works quite well in the snow. I use the plow attachment for my long drive way.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

For what it's worth, my LazerZ hates to start if it's below freezing. Unless you have a heated garage or can tent it and run a space heater on it for a while you may ifnd it's not worth the effort. One option might be to take off the hydro pump belt, start and warm up the engine and then shut it off and put the belt back on. That way you could idle the engine down while the hydro pumps warmed up. Maybe it's just me, but I hate to hear hydro pumps squealing like a stuck hog when it's cold, I don't figure it can do them any good.


----------



## crew (Jan 31, 2000)

I demo'd a RAD sweeper on a exmark viking for part of the season this year.Alan is absolutly right. These traction units, and i assume the z's are similar, are not meant to operate in cold weather. I had a heated garage to keep it in so initial starting was not so bad(once i got the unit to the heated garage!!). The big problems came when wind blew some light snow onto the motor. Something gets wet and the unit dies instantly. 15 to 30 pulls, and a few choice words later the unit would go again - until the next puff of snow. I ended up have to sweep the wind at my back at all times to avoid this problem.
In wet snow and even slush, the thing worked great. 
The dealer is looking into a cold weather kit for the unit that may stop this problem, but the cold weather starts are a problem that only a heated space can solve.


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

Do you guys by any chance have Kawasaki's on your exmarks????If that is the case,forget cold weather use!Up here in canada the only machines with kaw's on them are used in the summer monthes only.Kaw's are great engines,but the can't take the cold.I use kohler.Kohlers are great winter engines.


----------

